# Free standing wooden Ironing board plans



## 4Huskrs (Nov 17, 2010)

Does anyone have any plans for a foldup free standing Ironing board? I would like to build one out of wood (oak).
Thanks for any help
Ron


----------



## gmicken (Nov 17, 2010)

Check wood magazine, they have plans.


----------

